# MERS corona virus Confirmed in IN



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/824553

Middle East Respiratory Syndrome has been confirmed in Indiana. Apparently, this person was allowed to re-enter the country at chicago, roam around awhile and then ride a petri tub (bus) to an "unspecified" location in IN where they are supposedly isolated at an "unspecified" hospital. There was a recent spike in muzz land and if it can jump genotypes, it can become more transmissable with every jump.it makes, so I am not so sure about talk that it won't spread easy or spread easy soon.
Anyway, there it is. Guess we'll know by end of the month.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I sure do miss the pandemic updates. I think her screen name was Nurse Ingrid?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Not to sound mean but at least it is Chicago. Maybe the gangbangers shooting each other will catch it and give it to their friends.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This is the other thing about it which bothers me some:


Six Jeddah MERS Exports Raise SARS Concerns
Recombinomics Commentary 22:30
May 1, 2014

The patient is a 27 year-old man who has been living in Riyadh, Saudi
Arabia for the past 4 years. The patient had contact with a previously
laboratory-confirmed case (his uncle) who died on 19 April, and another
laboratory-confirmed case (neighbour of his uncle) who is still under
treatment in a hospital in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. The patient became ill
on 22 April, returned to Egypt on 25 April and was laboratory-confirmed
with MERS-CoV on 26 April. The patient is currently in a stable
condition.

The above comments from today’s WHO MERS update describe the
sixth recent Jeddah export, which in this case was to Egypt. Prior WHO
updates on April 24, 23, 20, 17, 11 describe 5 other Jeddah exports to
Jordan (25M), UAE (52F), Greece (69M), Malaysia (54M), and Jordan
(52M), respectively. For the most recent Jordan case there was lab
confirmed onward transmission to a paramedic in Jordan. Both Jordan
import cases have died, as has the Malaysian case, while the case in
Greece is in critical condition. Both cases in Jordan, as well as the case
in Greece, sought medical treatment for MERS symptoms in the
Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA), but MERS was not diagnosed. Similarly,
the UAE case received three courses of dialysis treatment in a hospital
in Jeddah prior to returning to the UAE.

The six cases (who were all diagnosed with MERS outside of KSA) raise
serious concerns about MERS transmission in Jeddah, but WHO has
failed to issue any updates on MERS cases in Jeddah since April 14,
when they described earlier cases. The most recent Jeddah cases were
three cases described in an April 10 KSA update, but the WHO update
only gave the age and gender for these case. No information was
provided on their condition, or dates linked to disease onset or
hospitalizations, which serve as a supplement to the KSA-MoH reports,
which prior to the replacement of the Minister of Health also failed to
provide key details on cases. The number of KSA cases identified by the
KSA-MoH, beginning with the April 10 report is 190 lab confirmed MERS
cases, including 106 from Jeddah.

WHO has sent a delegation to Jeddah to investigate, but recent
comments that the explosion of cases is due to seasonal factors is
unfortunate. Three sequences from Jeddah cases from early April
(Jeddah_C7569, Jeddah_C7149, Jeddah_C7770) indicate a novel sub-clade is
circulating in Jeddah with 11 polymorphisms that are unique to that
sub-clade, which include non-synonymous changes in ORF1a
(P1794S), S (Q833R), and OFR8b (L6Q and L40P). In a addition, a
twelfth polymorphism, G28941C, which is also present in a small subset
of Al-Hasa sequences (AH19, AH26, AH27, AH28) produces non-synonymous changes in ORF8b (K60N) and the N gene (D126H), which
is also in HKU-1, a human beta2a coronavirus.

Reports that partial sequences of the S gene from 25 additional Jeddah
case match the first three released sequences increase concerns that
the novel MERS sub-clade is widespread in Jeddah, leading to an
explosion of cases and the six exported cases described above.

----------------
But I'm always reading between the lines....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

MERS is definately a cold you don't want to get. 

I was in the library a day or two ago and some kid sneezed. Within an hour or so I sneezed and have been sneezing a few times a day since.

While I doubt MERS is all the way up here at the north pole, it does show how fast an infectious disease can spread if airborn.

Maybe it is just allergies.

Definately worth watching.


Pandemic MERS is bad news. 

The fact this was in an airplane means everyone on board could have been infected... and the fact it was at an airport means it could have ended up anywhere in the world from Ohare. 

I'll be suprised if it spreads but it is quite possible and somewhat serious. Doubtful it will escalate to a epidemic but it is pandemic.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I sure do miss the pandemic updates. I think her screen name was Nurse Ingrid?


IngaLisa I hope she is doing well.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

A reason to ban anyone from the Middle East?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The most worrisome thing about MERS is that it is a virus, and viruses have a nasty habit of mutating. Right now it is not very contagious although it does have a high mortality rate. What if it mutates so that it is easier to transmit? 

The guy who has it in Indiana flew from Saudi Arabia to Heathrow in the U.K., a major hub for worldwide travel. Then he flew into Chicago, another major hub. Then he took a bus to Indiana. Think it's not a problem since it's Chicago? Think it might be possible that someone from YOUR area was on one of the flights from Saudi Arabia to Heathrow, or Heathrow to Chicago? Think maybe someone from YOUR area might have come in contact with the guys in one of the hubs? Or how about if someone from YOUR area came in contact with someone else who came in contact with the guy from Indiana? It should worry everyone, no matter where they live.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah I don't think these "exports" happened until just after another big spike in cases. After it did become more transmissable. With both ebola and mers we have been given the line "oh we're too dumb to contain it right" the other excuse of muzlims and "democrats" when they're not chanting "hate you! Pay us!".


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Even if nothing happens from this, think about if it had been something easily transmittable and virulent? He went through two world-wide airline hubs. Within a matter of hours it could be spread around the world. The problem with biological weapons is that it really doesn't take a massive program to weaponize a virus. The problem with them is that they are hard to control once they are set loose on the world, but think there might be some leaders of some of the countries out there who might be tempted to try it (North Korea, Iran)?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A very good reason to be away from any large population area and around folks who don't travel much. Maybe you could get your city councils to put in a quarantine area for anyone who goes to or comes from any mass transit hub. Say a two week stay in a confined area outside of harm from town?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We haven't seen anyone in a few weeks. Except my buddies brother which is our closest neighbor about 20 something miles away. And he hasn't been to town in months so no worries there either. That is one of the benefits of living so far out. If there is a heath scare or problem, we wont be anywhere near it. A downside(if you can call it that) is you don't go to town as often..


----------

